# ISO watermelon help!!



## neilkaye (Jun 9, 2008)

what is the best way to cut and easily de-seed a water mellon any suggestions appreciated


----------



## babetoo (Jun 9, 2008)

neilkaye said:


> what is the best way to cut and easily de-seed a water mellon any suggestions appreciated


 


buy seedless one. lol no kidding it will save a lot of time. sometimes i slice cross ways into circles. they fit a plate and don't slide around like wedges. 

babe


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm with babe here - buy seedless.  If you already have a seeded watermelon then you will have to chunk it and pick the seeds out if using in a fruit salad.  If you are just going to slice it and eat it.....we....there's always a seed spitting contest.  The best way to slice it is just cut it in half longways, then slice, then remove from rinds and store in a bowl/ziplock bag.

 I actually typed speed sitting contest and had to erase it - is there a name for that besides "stupid"?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 9, 2008)

I





			
				Kitchenelf said:
			
		

> actually typed speed sitting contest and had to erase it - is there a name for that besides "stupid"?


 
Yes! ......TIRED


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 9, 2008)

Cut a watermelon according to how many people are going to eat it.  I don't think there is any organized special way to cut them.  Try to use a knife that is the width of the melon so it cuts cleanly through the whole thing.

For regular melons, have a seed-spitting contest.


----------



## neilkaye (Jun 10, 2008)

ok cheers guys as you can see im new to this forum and maybee ishould have put more in the first part of my question,i no to cut it with a knife and usually do it lengthways but the reasons i ask such a question are :-i its simply for speed and less effort and also its my kids that eat it and they cant grasp the seed spitting contest i just get ugh dad theres pips in it again,i guess the easy way is seed less which i never knew there was such mellon so thats very helpfull to me cheers guys


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 10, 2008)

neilkaye said:


> ok cheers guys as you can see im new to this forum and maybee ishould have put more in the first part of my question,i no to cut it with a knife and usually do it lengthways but the reasons i ask such a question are :-i its simply for speed and less effort and also its my kids that eat it and they cant grasp the seed spitting contest i just get ugh dad theres pips in it again,i guess the easy way is seed less which i never knew there was such mellon so thats very helpfull to me cheers guys


 
 the seedless don't have the black seeds but they do have white seeds , so it is not entirely without seeds.


----------



## neilkaye (Jun 18, 2008)

back to the drawing board then


----------



## babetoo (Jun 18, 2008)

*watermelon*




neilkaye said:


> back to the drawing board then


 

they do have a few, flat generally soft seeds. shouldn't be a problem. they are easily removed since there are so few.

babe


----------



## auntieshelly (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey, has anyone ever heard of this -- cut watermelon into bitesize chunks (no rinds, of course), put in a bowl and sprinkle with fresh lemon juice.  Cover and chill several hours.  My friend insists it is the best!  I am waiting for melons to arrive that are not imported and then I'll give it a try!!


----------



## neilkaye (Jun 19, 2008)

babetoo said:


> they do have a few, flat generally soft seeds. shouldn't be a problem. they are easily removed since there are so few.
> 
> babe


 ok thats good news,will be goin shopping at end of month and will be getting one then


----------



## babetoo (Jun 19, 2008)

auntieshelly said:


> Hey, has anyone ever heard of this -- cut watermelon into bitesize chunks (no rinds, of course), put in a bowl and sprinkle with fresh lemon juice. Cover and chill several hours. My friend insists it is the best! I am waiting for melons to arrive that are not imported and then I'll give it a try!!


 
born and raised in watermelon country, i have never heard of it. deep south is watermelon country. we did sprinkle it with salt. makes it sweeter.

babe
let us know how it tastes.


----------



## neilkaye (Sep 10, 2008)

auntieshelly said:


> Hey, has anyone ever heard of this -- cut watermelon into bitesize chunks (no rinds, of course), put in a bowl and sprinkle with fresh lemon juice. Cover and chill several hours. My friend insists it is the best! I am waiting for melons to arrive that are not imported and then I'll give it a try!!


 
was it nice???


----------



## auntieshelly (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, Neilkaye,  watermelon chunks sprinkled with lemon juice are delicious!  I added a few leaves of fresh mint, finely chopped, too.  Cool and Refreshing!!  YUM!!!


----------



## *amy* (Sep 11, 2008)

auntieshelly said:


> Yes, Neilkaye, watermelon chunks sprinkled with lemon juice are delicious! I added a few leaves of fresh mint, finely chopped, too. Cool and Refreshing!! YUM!!!


 
Pretty Kewl, auntieshelly. I like to cut 'em in chunks, toss them in a blender & make watermelon ice cubes.

Here are some great tips & pics for slicing watermelon... & interesting watermelon ideas/recipes.

Watermelon - - FabulousFoods.com

http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/article/22/19103


----------



## neilkaye (Sep 11, 2008)

sounds good i will have to try it auntieshelly,dont think the kids will but i defo will
*amy* great link thanks ,thats what ive been after in the begining of this thread cheers,neil


----------



## auntieshelly (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks, Amy. for the watermelon hints.  Great ideas!!


----------



## *amy* (Sep 13, 2008)

auntieshelly said:


> Thanks, Amy. for the watermelon hints. Great ideas!!


 
My pleasure, neilkaye & auntishelly.


----------



## thymeless (Sep 15, 2008)

I've seen where you soak watermelon in frozen lemonade concentrate (thawed) and vodka. I've not tried it. 

After reading that, I've sprinkled weak flavored watermelon with sweetened powdered lemonade mix with pleasant results.

thymeless


----------

